# Reading > Who Said That? >  Couldn't agree more

## Weeping Willow

last night as i was reading my book. The Three Musketeers by Alexandre Dumas. I stumbeled upon a paragraph which i could not believe how was relevent today.. so i quote, The Three Musketeers chapter 26 -

"Nothing makes time pass more quickly or more shortens a journey than a thought which absorbs in itself all the faculties of the one who thinks. External existence then resembles a sleep of which this thought is the dream. By its influence, time has no longer measure, space has no longer distance. We depart from one place, and arrive at another, that is all. Of the interval between the two nothing remains in the memory but a vague mist in which a thousand confused images of trees, mountains, and landscapes are merged"

As i finished reading i read it again two times.. and was amazed.. this thing had happened to my so many times .. 
I can remember so may times i went to a friend or somewhere and while going lost myself in a thought only to emarge at my destination without rembering what happened along the way... all that was left were images of the road i traveled..
absolutely amazing.. how can it be that a book writen so long ago..
(1844) could be still so relevent today..
Well it can.

----------


## xccf

<kew gardens>.....can sb say sth about that? thanks a lot 
as i am from China ,it is not that easy for me to come over here time for time...i know only how to reply the topic...even don't know how to post a new topic....so sorry...sigh....u may send E-mail to me if u want : [email protected]

----------

